# Preserving A Tree Stump



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You will need to treat it for insects. And then add something like boron to help keep them out although nature is just doing its thing.

It will be expensive but the wood restoration system from Arbatron will work to help slow the rot. It is a two part epoxy schema. 

www.abatron.com

Can you post a picture by the way. This sounds like a rather fun looking landscape element.


----------

